# Bigger Than A Cupboard.......



## thumbtac (Sep 28, 2016)

.....but not by much! Three metres by three metres and everything is sure jam packed, I love it anyway. I recently sent away for some plans for a steam engine and they turned up in size AO! (1.2m x 0.9). The only way I could view them was to hang them from the roof, I was quite surprised to find that it works well. All my equipment is pretty much Chinese, tooling and machines. Quality is fair to good, the price is right. I get most of my tooling from Hong Kong and mostly I have been pleased both with the price and the quality.
My ability is very average but I love fiddling about with things and I sure am grateful for what I've got, but I wish it was a little bit bigger.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 28, 2016)

That is a nice layout, looks comfortable  Great use of space!


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 28, 2016)

Great space. Much like a galley kitchen, everything you need within a few steps. Mike


----------



## thumbtac (Sep 29, 2016)

No room for steps, just rotate!


----------

